# America's Healthiest and Unhealthiest States



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

America's Healthiest And Unhealthiest States - MSN Health & Fitness - Health Topics

Woah!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Intresting...My state is the 3rd healthiest..cool.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

mine is on the unhealthiest list lmao


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Number 47 and 48!!! AWESOME


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Kentucky may not be healthy, but at least we ain't fat.

Strange, everyone I know is overweight.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Looks like I'll be renewing my Anytime Fitness memebership!

Oh and no Cake for you OZ!!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

44!!!! great!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

LOL all the info provided by United Healthcare


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Take a bow Minnesota you are the 6th healthist!!!! WOO HOO!!! I don't know what happened we use to be number 1.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

bahahhaha poor Ozzie boy, he better watch out!!!!

im apparently in the middle area... at 30. 
luckily, im not unhealthy


----------



## DogsLife (Sep 19, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> 44!!!! great!!!


At least we beat Alabama at _*something*_...........


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I knew WE LOUISIANA would be there on the bottom rungs...BUT WE HAVE AWESOME DOGS!!!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Yeah, I've now officially lived in 3 of the crappier states. Oklahoma, Missouri and Texas. Its a wonder I'm not dead. LOL


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

wahoo! #14 on the healthy list!
HOWEVER #44 on the smoking list!!! THat sucks...I quit almost two years ago and will NEVER start again. Ben quit, started, quit, started and is now smoking.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah I saw on the news Oklahoma was 49th for obesity... I believe it! Although I've always been skinny. But it's my genes, cuz I always eat junk food and drink pop.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

#11 - heck yeah!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hey 23 is not bad! I though CA would be worse.


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

I officially live in MS but I am 10 minutes south of Memphis, TN (which is actually where I work) and let me tell you, we are some unhealthy people around here!! LOL BBQ on every corner! Supersized portions, extra fried and extra gravy!LOL


----------



## wvmom09 (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow we are #44 over all and are low on all the lists but the obesity but just like one of the posters above, almost everyone I know is over weight!


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

woohoo im # 46. south carolina, u know we eat our fatback and fried chicken


----------



## tzbart (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey Cali did much better than I was expecting.Wooooo!!! Funny thing is I lived in WV for 3 years. I was in the best shape of my life there. Hahahaha


----------

